# No Aperture Plug-In in File Menu



## paul.desjardins (Aug 20, 2019)

I am trying to convert from Aperture to Lightroom on my Mac desktop after subscribing to the Cloud edition.  All instructions I can find on the web refer to a Plug-In located at "File-Plug-In Extras".  On my version just downloaded and installed today has no such menu item. 

Any reason why this incongruity exists?  I must migrate about 40 GB of Aperture-organized & Aperture-Edited photos to Lightroom.  How can this be done, the documentation says all my project structure will be maintained.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2019)

You're probably finding instructions for the Lightroom Classic Import from Aperture tool, which doesn't work in the cloudy version. The good news, though, is the macOS Photos app should be able to open the Aperture catalog, and then Lightroom Cloudy has a migrate from Photos tools.


----------



## paul.desjardins (Aug 22, 2019)

I migrated my Aperture Library to Photos, now Lightroom Cloudy doesn't see them.  When I select "Browse my computer...", I see a folder structure.  Suggestion as to which folder to explore, which file to select for import?  Everything I've tried returns "no files found that can be imported".

Another concern I see is, my iPhoto files were not imported, even though they were consolidated with my Aperture library.

What a zoo.


----------



## paul.desjardins (Aug 22, 2019)

Well guess what - I simply selected my hard drive (highest level in the structure) and it found photos immediately, which are now importing.

Any suggestions on the iPhoto content?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2019)

If you can't see your iPhoto photos in Photos, that would be one to ask Apple, as the iPhone/Aperture>Photos conversion is their tool.

Then in Lightroom, you are going to File menu > Migrate Apple Photos Library, and not a normal photo import? You need the migration tool to keep the organization.


----------



## paul.desjardins (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, I only got 3623 photos out of about 25,000


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2019)

Where? Of the iPhoto ones? Or while migrating into Lightroom? Or what?


----------



## carlbchrd (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi Paul, I am about to do the same operation you are trying to do.   I downloaded Lightroom classic 2.4 from the App Store just to see how it looks.  I am so sad to loose Aperture, been using it for years.  Did you finally succeed?  Should I get an other version of the application?
Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 29, 2019)

carlbchrd said:


> Hi Paul, I am about to do the same operation you are trying to do.   I downloaded Lightroom classic 2.4 from the App Store just to see how it looks.  I am so sad to loose Aperture, been using it for years.  Did you finally succeed?  Should I get an other version of the application?
> Thank you


No, you downloaded *Lightroom* (formerly Lightroom CC) from the Apple Store. That is a different application. *Lightroom Classic* can only be bought (via subscription) directly from Adobe.


----------



## paul.desjardins (Aug 29, 2019)

I now have all my photographs migrated to Apple Photos.  All appears to be fine.  When I attempt the Lightroom migration routine, LR tells me that I still have over 15,000 photos being "processed" by Photos and therefore unavailable to migrate.  That is half my library.

I've set my Mac to never sleep, I've waited a day-and-a-half but every time I attempt this migration, I get the same message with the same photo count of over 15,000 photos still being processed.

Any insight into how to move this along?


----------



## carlbchrd (Aug 29, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> No, you downloaded *Lightroom* (formerly Lightroom CC) from the Apple Store. That is a different application. *Lightroom Classic* can only be bought (via subscription) directly from Adobe.


Thanks Johan, I will get LR from adobe.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2019)

paul.desjardins said:


> I now have all my photographs migrated to Apple Photos.  All appears to be fine.  When I attempt the Lightroom migration routine, LR tells me that I still have over 15,000 photos being "processed" by Photos and therefore unavailable to migrate.  That is half my library.


Are the photos set to store locally in Photos? I'm wondering if they're up in iCloud and therefore unavailable to Lightroom.


----------

